# multi-touch en déplaçant un fichier



## alouette22 (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques semaines, une mise-à-jour de Lion m'a forcé à devoir renoncé à des gestes qui me simplifiaient bien la vie.
En effet, j'utilisais les gestes multi-touch pour enregistrer ou déplacer des fichiers. Exemple, pour sauvegarder une pièce jointe de mail vers mon bureau, je cliquais sur la pièce jointe en maintenant enfoncé, et de l'autre main je faisais le geste pour afficher le bureau, et relâchais le fichier pour le copier sur le bureau.

Autre exemple, avec exposé / mission control, je prenais un fichier avec un clic, et en faisant le geste multi-touch à côté du doigt retenant le ficher, je pouvais le déplacer/copier vers une autre fenêtre ou vers le bureau.

Cette époque d'intense gymnastique des doigts est révolue et je trouve cela bien dommage...
Suis-je le seul à avoir utilisé le multi-touch de cette façon ?
Avez-vous des solutions pour rétablir ces possibilités (si possible sans installer une application externe).

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

P.S.: Pour les anglophones qui ne comprendraient pas mon problème, le voici sur les "apple support communities":
https://discussions.apple.com/message/16426957#16426957


----------



## alouette22 (3 Février 2012)

Le problème est résolu sur la version 10.7.3
Autant dire qu'il fallait prendre son mal en patience !


----------

